# Added some award photo of my judging center



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2009)

Added some Paph (and others) awards photo on my AOS award set on my fliker. Here is the link.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604134987972/

Enjoy.


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent, and congratulations, Ramon. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

Great photos! Such beautiful flowers. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! The awards are not all mine. They are plant that got awarded in my Judging center. I just took the award photos.


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> Thanks! The awards are not all mine. They are plant that got awarded in my Judging center. I just took the award photos.
> 
> 
> Ramon



But some are yours, and you took the photos. :clap:


----------



## Elena (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Great photos and great flowers. Saint Swithin in particular caught my eye.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2009)

nice pictures! paph emersoniis are really quite 'curious' flowers if you look at them closely


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are really cool flowers Ramon.

After seeing Ed Corbin's gratrixianum produce a no-spot flower one year, and a mega-spot flower the second year, I'm curious if the awarded gratrix pictured will consistently produce the tiger striped spotting every year?


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous photography. Thanks for the link. Beautiful blooms!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice show Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks Ramon!!!! a lot of super picts. showing great flowers!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

Great shots Ramon!!! I really like Ctsm fimriatum and the last three ones!!! Thanks for sharing and congrats!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2009)

wow... that emersonii.... yum


----------



## Candace (Jan 11, 2009)

Ramon has a lot of talent with a camera.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2009)

Candace said:


> Ramon has a lot of talent with a camera.



yup


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Great shots Ramon!!! I really like Ctsm fimbriatum!!! Thanks for sharing and congrats!!!!!


Me too! That's AWESOME, I LOVE frilly lips! The St. Swithin is lovely as is ... the charlesworthii albas and
awe heck ones as nice as the next!


----------

